# 34" 21:9 Monitor 3440x1440



## Stiyl (1. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor bin ich zufällig auf die Ultrawide Monitore gestoßen, welche für mich eine perfekte Alternative zu 4k Monitoren sind (ohne skalieren zu müssen). Da ich viel am PC arbeite wollte ich zusätzlich einen 1440p oder 4k Monitor für mehr Platz, gelegentlich möchte ich auch auf dem Monitor ein wenig Spielen. Zurzeit nutze ich einen 1080p Monitor der auf 1440p hoch skaliert wurde (sieht nicht so schön aus). Ich bin bereits beim Saturn gewesen und habe mir 3 Modelle angeschaut. LG 29UC97, LG 34UM95 & LG 34UC97. Der 29" Monitor ist für meinen Geschmack zu klein und kommt preislich zu hoch für einen 29" Monitor mit niedriger Auflösung (2560x1080). Mir ist klar, dass ich bei 34" & "ultrawide" einen gebogenen Monitor haben möchte (der Aufpreis ist es mir wert, lieber mehr zahlen als es im nachhinein zu bereuen) somit fällt der LG 34UM95 schon mal raus. Somit fällt die Auswahl auf folgende Monitore:

Dell UltraSharp U3415W
LG 34UC87-B
LG 34UC87-M-B
Samsung S34E790C

Ich habe den 34UC87 anstatt der 97er Varianten ausgesucht, da das Panel dasselbe zu sein scheint und dieser höhenverstellbar und günstiger ist. Gibt es einen Unterschied zu LG 34UC87-B und LG 34UC87M-b? Die technischen Angaben sind exakt die selben. Der Dell U3415W hat auch das selbe Panel wie die LG Modelle ist aber auch eindeutig günstiger, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu der LG Modelle? Und zuletzt der Samsung Monitor sieht phänomenal aus und hat durch sein VA Panel keine Probleme mit backlight bleeding, ist am teuersten, scheint für Gaming aber durch langsamere Reaktionszeiten weniger geeignet zu sein?

Die letzte Frage bezieht sich auf Gaming auf diesen Monitoren. Die Hauptkomponenten von meinen PC sind ein i7-4790k@4,6ghz und eine gtx 980@1500mhz. SLI möchte ich vermeiden, da ich nicht wirklich ein Fan von Multi-GPU setups bin* und meine Stromrechnung selbst zahle (mein  500W Netzteil wird da auch nicht reichen  ).
Ich werde wenn möglich beim Spielen die native Auflösung im Vollbild bzw. Vollbild im Fenster ausnutzen. Falls Spiele allerdings zu viel von meinen PC erfordern möchte ich auf 2560x1440, 1920x1080 oder 2560x1080p im Fenster-Modus runtergehen**.  Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ein 34" Monitor mit einer 3440x1440 Auflösung hat eine aktive Bildfläche von 79,3cm horizontal und 34cm vertikal. 

1440*X=1080 -> x= 0,75
3440*X=2560 -> x= 0,744
3440*X=1920 -> x= 0,558

79,3cm*0,744= ~59cm
79,3cm*0,558= ~44cm
34cm*0,75= 25,5cm

dementsprechend müsste bei 2560x1080 auf 3440x1440 das aktive Fenster einem 25" Monitor und bei 1920x1080 auf 3440x1440 einem 19"  entsprechen, richtig? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler? 1440p sollte ja wie ein 27" 1440p Monitor sein. Im Notfall schiebe ich meinen alten Monitor*** vor und spiele dort auf 1080p. Falls mir die 19" Bildfläche zu wenig ist.

Und zum Schluss danke fürs Durchlesen, ich weiß das war jetzt ein bisschen viel :s  Also welchen Monitor sollte ich am besten kaufen und klingt mein Gedankengang "vernünftig" und korrekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*lieber upgrade ich in 1 oder 2 Jahren in eine GPU die dann sogar 4k (8M pixel bei UHD anstatt 5M Pixel bei 3440x1440) schafft, die Titan X kommt da ja schon ziemlich nah, also habe ich Hoffnung dass das nicht mehr so fern ist
**es werden meist MMORPG's wie Tera gespielt.
***wird weiterhin genutzt um zu surfen, den PC zu überwachen usw.


----------



## Mottekus (1. April 2015)

ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen, aber danken  hatte nämlich vor so einen Thread zu eröffnen


----------



## VWGT (1. April 2015)

ich hab den Dell daheim und bin absolut zufrieden.

Ich bin der Meinung man braucht den UC87 nur dann wenn man apple Produkte vewendet die Thunderbolt benötigen bzw andere geräte mit Thunderbolt Anschluss.

Genau das macht den LG auch teuerer als den Dell, die Thunderbolt Anschlüsse.

Ergonomisch sind sie gleich nur das man den Dell noch drehen kann. Der Dell hat aber statt den Thunderbolt anschlüssen einen USB HUB bzw einen Port zum Laden von Geräten. Was ich ziemlich oft nutze bzw läuft meine externe Soka daran.

Ich habe eine MSI GTX770 Gaming und einen I5 3450 und kann Diablo 3, LoL Borderlands 1,2 und Pre Sequel sowie Formel 1 2013  auf max spielen bei nativer Auflösung. Bei Farcry4 muss ich etwas reduzieren aber dann geht das auch. Kommt halt drauf an ob man 100FPS brauch oder ob einem auch 40 reichen.

Hatte vorher noh den 34UM65 daheim der war mir aber zu grob von der Auflösung und durch das Curved des Dell dreht man auch den Kopf weniger


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (1. April 2015)

Mein Tipp: Lass das mit 21:9, alleine deswegen, weil nicht alle Spiele diese Auflösung unterstützen und du wenn's blöd läuft mit Balken zu kämpfen hast. Vor allem ist das so breit. Mein 32" in 16:9 is schon arg breit, aber dann 34" 21:9? Besser nicht. Zudem sind 1440 in der Höhe nicht arg viel. Da wirst du schon oft scrollen müssen. Mein Dell U3014 hatte da mehr.

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen diesen hier gekauft: BenQ BL3201PT, 32" (9H.LCFLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin absolut begeistert. Davor hatte ich einen Dell U3014, der ist im Vergleich dazu "Pixelmatsch." Ich bin Brillenträger und betreibe ihn in nativer Auflösung ohne Skalierung. Das geht mit etwas Eingewöhnung sehr gut. Ich musste den LCD jedoch etwas näher aufstellen (etwa 55cm Sitzabstand).
Morgen müsste meine neue GTX 980 kommen, dann werde ich ein paar Spiele testen. Aber laut dem Prad Test sollte der LCD problemlos zum Zocken geeignet sein. Er hat auch sonst sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Du sitzt nen halben Meter vor nem 32"?
Das nenne ich mal Bewegungstherapie für die Halsmuskulatur.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (1. April 2015)

Tja, einen Tod muss man sterben  Aber da geht schon, man sitzt ja nicht immer steif in einer Position vor dem LCD und dreht nur den Kopf. 
Besser so als FullHD auf 27" in 1m Abstand. Davon habe ich auch nichts.

Muss da aber durchaus noch etwas an der Ergonomie feilen. Der BenQ lässt sich leider nicht so weit nach unten schieben, wie der Dell, die Oberkante ist daher immer über meinen Augen, was dazu führt, dass ich oft nach oben gucken muss  Das muss ich noch ändern, sonst ist aber alles prima. Und zum Zocken kann ich ihn ja problemlos 20cm weiter nach hinten rücken.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2015)

Das mit der Höhenverstellung ist normal, das kriegt irgendwie kein Hersteller so richtig hin.
Ich bau mir jetzt zB einfach den Schreibtisch um, da sitzt der Monitor über 100mm tiefer.


----------



## Rosenengel (1. April 2015)

Acer Predator XR341CK
Wenn du warten kannst wird dir dieser Monitor vielleicht gefallen. Acer zielt seit kurzem ja die "Gamer" richtig aggressiv an.


----------



## Stiyl (1. April 2015)

@VWGT Danke für deiner ausführliche Antwort. 
@MarkenJodSalz Ich glaube ein 4k Monitor ist für nur eine gtx 980 ziemlich viel, da glaube ich habe ich bei 3440x1440 bessere Chancen auf spielbare fps zu kommen. Außerdem muss es bei mir nicht unbedingt Vollbild sein und daher sind schwarze Balken für mich kein Thema  
@Rosenengel Danke der Monitor sieht sehr gut aus. Wenn der im Q2 in Massenproduktion kommt, wann kann man dann mit dem auf dem Markt rechnen? Was glaubst du wv. er ungefähr kosten wird?


----------



## Atent123 (1. April 2015)

Der Acer ist ja geil 
Haben will.


----------



## Rosenengel (1. April 2015)

Das sind bisher nur Gerüchte. Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, wann er tatsächlich auf dem Markt kommt. Ich denke, dass er preislich vermutlich leicht über den LG Modellen sein wird wegen G-sync und 144hz. Ähnlich wie beim XB270HU der auch ein wenig mehr kostet als der ASUS RoG Swift.


----------



## VWGT (2. April 2015)

Hör nicht auf dieses " lass das mit 21/9 Gerede" mach dir ein eigenes Bild davon ich finde die höhe gut und muss kaum scrollen. 

Das mehr a. Breite hingegen finde ich viel besser als mehr hohe.

Und es gibt nur ein paar games die es nicht unterstützen. Welche man fast alle mit flawless widesreen fixen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

Das sind mehr als nur ein paar.
Es sind eher ein paar die es nativ unterstützen.
Selbst mit flawless widescreen funktioniert es bei manchen Spielen nicht oder es produziert Fehler.
Wenn 21:9 richtig unterstützt wird, sieht es super aus, aber das eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## VWGT (2. April 2015)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein Spiel das es nicht unterstützt hat und selbst wenn hat man immer noch einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm mit wqhd bei 16/9


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2015)

How to Survive, South Park Stick of Truth, This war of mine, nur um mal 3 zu nennen.
Und nativ sind das noch viel mehr.


----------



## Mottekus (2. April 2015)

This War of Mine ist echt schade das die Unterstützung fehlt. Tolles Spiel. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob die gängigeren "hochkarätigen" Spiele denn unterstützt werden oder eher nicht?


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (2. April 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> This War of Mine ist echt schade das die Unterstützung fehlt. Tolles Spiel. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob die gängigeren "hochkarätigen" Spiele denn unterstützt werden oder eher nicht?



Auch nicht immer, vor allem die Menüs werden falsch dargestellt. Z.B. Borderlands 2, da ist das HUD auf 16:9 beschränkt.

Siehe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf7FcIgkgDY

16:9 ist da einfach problemfreier. Das wird immer gehen.


----------



## Atent123 (2. April 2015)

SC2 unterstützt auch kein 21:9


----------



## Rosenengel (2. April 2015)

Der TE hat doch gesagt, dass er wenn ein Spiel nicht 21:9 unterstützt einfach im Fenstermodus ohne schwarze Balken spielen wird. Außerdem hat er sich vorher im Geschäft die Monitore bereits live angeschaut. Ich verstehe echt nicht wieso jetzt darüber diskutiert wird. Der Monitor wird nicht für Gaming angeschafft, sondern weil er darauf arbeitet und nebenbei mal ein Spiel spielen möchte. 

Er spielt Tera, das unterstützt 21:9 und sollte mit einer gtx 980 und einem i7 4790k auf einem ultrawide 1440p Monitor mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen zu bewältigen sein. Zu mind. habe ich keine Probleme bei 2560x1440 mit max. Settings (Grafik: Preset 6) bei die 80 fps cap zu stehen (PvE, und in der Stadt sind die fps bei 45fps-70fps immernoch ganz gut).


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (3. April 2015)

Ja eben, und zum Arbeiten ist ein 32" UHD besser, weil mehr Platz: 3840x2160.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. April 2015)

*AW: 34&quot; 21:9 Monitor 3440x1440*

Ist mir auch ein Rätsel, es werden wieder persönliche Meinungen abgegeben die dem TE in keinster Weise helfen, zur Arbeit im Videoschnitt oder ähnlichem hat es durchaus seine Berechtigungen.

Als weitere Möglichkeit kann man noch den Samsung mit VA erwähnen (S34E790CN).

Gruss Patrick


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (3. April 2015)

Wieso fragt man in einem Forum, wenn man nicht die pers. Meinung anderer wünscht? Dann kann man sich doch gleich das kaufen, was man will.


----------

